

NSA surveillance program extended by court, intelligence officials reveal - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/nsa-surveillance-program-extended-by-court-intelligence-officials-reveal/2013/07/19/cb03218a-f0bf-11e2-9008-61e94a7ea20d_story.html?tid=rssfeed

======
pvnick
Infuriating, but did we really expect any differently? These programs are a
bureaucrat's wet dream. A single congressional hearing is not going to make
them go away. The continued leaking of the more incriminating documents - an
inevitability at this point - is only thing that can put sufficient pressure
on these people to change their course.

~~~
gasull
Can it? So far it seems that anytime the status quo is challenged, the
establishment responds with yet another power grab.

------
coldcode
I wish I was in the rubber stamp business. Clearly a lot of profit potential
there.

